
Show HN: An easy to understand FizzBuzz using TensorFlow - aub3bhat
https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/TensorFlowFizzBuzz
======
aub3bhat
While the post by Joel Grus was intended as a joke. I thought it would be
interesting to use FizzBuzz as an example to illustrate how TensorFlow
represents computations as graphs. This <20 lines version relies tf.mod /
tf.argmin / tf.concat to deterministically compute results.

[http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-
tensorflow/](http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-tensorflow/)

